# Best John Owen biography?



## nwink (Dec 6, 2010)

Any recommendations on the best John Owen biography? I'm moreso am interested in his life, not just an introduction to his writings. (I've seen books from the following authors: Sinclair Ferguson, Carl Trueman, Andrew Thomson)


----------



## dannyhyde (Dec 6, 2010)

For actual biography, there are two: Andrew Thomson and Peter Toon, God's Statesman. Thomson is dated while Toon is the standard bio.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 6, 2010)

My same recommendations. 

Peter Toon has one... God's Statesman. I believe this has been out of print for some time. 

Amazon.com: God's Statesman: Life and Work of John Owen (9780853641339): Peter Toon: Books

I believe the following is in the first volume of his works. I read it also. Andrew Thomson, John Owen Prince of Puritans.

Amazon.com: John Owen: Prince of Puritans (History Makers Series) (9781857922677): Andrew Thomson: Books

There are others. Quest for Godliness has a some on him and Carl Trueman has written a book on him also. 

I would also recommend Sinclair Ferguson's book John Owen on the Christian Life. It is a great indepth look at his Theology. 

Amazon.com: John Owen on the Christian Life (9780851515038): Sinclair B. Ferguson: Books


----------

